# Open letter to Santa . . .



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

(How many of our spouses sneak in message boards to see what we're doing ? Just in case . . . )

Dear Santa :
I REALLY, REALLY need the REAL fence and depth stop for my Stanley # 289. There might be an old used one on a back shelf in the Elve's shop !
All my love ;
Stevie in El Paso

PS : Will trade for cookies and milk !


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Santa, I want a Woodcraft giftcard. That way you don't have to haul the lathe in your sleigh.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Santa I want a long lathe and a thickness planer. It the only 2 tools I don't own. And please make them old before I get them.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Dear Santa,

I've been really good this year, honestly:shifty:

I'd really like to have the Kapex miter saw for Christmas this year:smile:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear Santa;

We have everything we need. Please take care of some of
the others that have heeds.

The greatest gift I have received this past year is the
friendship and comradeship of the people on this site.
In a short time they have become almost as family.

Santa, I hope you can find a special gift for Calee Anthony. 
Along with all our prayers.

Thank you

Brad and Kimber

PS: Maybe a nice white Christmas for Cabinetman?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Dear Santa,

If the economy is affecting the Northpole the way it affecting us I'd understand if all you could bring is the Ridgid spindle/belt sander from Home Depot. Possibly even a gift card to Yukon Lumber in Norfolk.

However, If you feel I'm deserving I would love to have a 13" Steel City Deluxe Planer, and a beisemeyer fence system w/extension table.

Thanks Santa!
KC

P.s. If I can get the power twist link belt, PALS contractor saw alignment system, and 2 machined pulleys in my stocking and a scantily clad lingerie model turned woodshop assistant in my shop I'll make double cookies next year!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey, it's me again. Since you insist on keeping that "naughty and nice" list if yours, you know where I stand _again_ this year :blush:. Maybe next year ?


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Dear Santa,

You see... I can explain... It was all... ummm... DAREN'S FAULT!!!! Really, Santa... it was!!!!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas is all my debt paid off!


----------



## dkarleskint (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear Santa, instead of giving this year would you be consider taking? I have much more snow here than is necessary, would you like it?


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd like the elves to sneak into my shop and install the ultimate DC system for me. They can haul away my random collection of shop vacs and air cleaners when they're done (just leave one for clean up).

It would be kinda nice to not have to do-it-myself for once.

Rob


----------

